

HTML5 Canvas Performance in deviantART muro - kemayo
http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/38471599/

======
natmaster
The author states, "Javascript array lookups are not particularly fast, so
applying a filter to a large canvas can be painfully slow."

I would be interested to see what using typed arrays does to performance:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript_typed_arrays>

------
natmaster
Best performance can only be had on Windows. Firefox 4 can only accelerate so
much on the Mac platform. Firefox 4 and IE9 on windows will be significantly
better.

------
expertio
Is there any HTML5 solution to generate pretty charts like these in the
article?

